# Whats your Chemex recipe ?



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazed I never found this whilst searching so If i missed it apologies, but using my chemex more again now I have 2 grinders ( MC2 for chemex) so whats your best recipes for 1-3 cup chemex?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try ratio of 1:17. Grind reasonably coarse - Chemex papers are thick. Water around 94c. Rinse filter in the Chemex only when you're ready to go - you want to have the jug as warm as you can to keep the temp up as lot of heat leeches from the glass so temp in grinds won't be much higher than 90c once water is added. Pour 50grms in and allow to bloom. Add remainder in two lots - one at 30secs from start and remainder at 1min 15sec. You want the whole process to be completed in under 4mins from moment you add first drops. If you find it takes longer than four minutes - grind coarser and vice versa if the brew is too fast. With a perfect Chemex, you want a balance between body/mouthfeel and the delicate tasting notes coming through.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Some good stuff here that may help > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19306 start from the first post


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Try ratio of 1:17. Grind reasonably coarse - Chemex papers are thick. Water around 94c. Rinse filter in the Chemex only when you're ready to go - you want to have the jug as warm as you can to keep the temp up as lot of heat leeches from the glass so temp in grinds won't be much higher than 90c once water is added. Pour 50grms in and allow to bloom. Add remainder in two lots - one at 30secs from start and remainder at 1min 15sec. You want the whole process to be completed in under 4mins from moment you add first drops. If you find it takes longer than four minutes - grind coarser and vice versa if the brew is too fast. With a perfect Chemex, you want a balance between body/mouthfeel and the delicate tasting notes coming through.


Had been around the 1:15 ratio in around 5-6mins trying to get the grind. Doesn't sound like I'm far off what others are using. Will drop the dose and loosen grind and see how I go.

Cheers


----------

